

Shifting media, Newspapers fading? - mattslight
http://www.matthewslight.com/2011/07/31/media-shift/
Blogging saw a massive rise 4 years ago, but is now experiencing a decline (according to these somewhat crude stats). Coinsiding with a rise in Twitter.<p>The question is, are newspapers on the way out?
======
mattslight
Blogging has been declining for some time now, especially since the rise in
Twitter. No conicidence I am sure.

Newspapers are fading fast. Anybody following the News of the World Scancal in
the UK will tell you their thoughts.

The question is, will newspapers they die?

